# LFTS NOV 12 2017



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Brother just had this pass through.. gave him a pass.


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Isabella county... beautiful out, still snow in the woods... zero deer as of 8:45


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Not a deer yet in Gratiot County. Pretty strange considering I’m overlooking a 240 acre cut corn field. Spitting ice pellets on and off for the last hour.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Going out for my last bow hunt for the season. Ready for if its brown its going down....but will most likeley pass on multiple deer for being to small.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

RMH said:


> I heard a grunt over yonder to my southwest.


Are you sure it was not your neighbor sky dumping?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

BayBound said:


> Are you sure it was not your neighbor sky dumping?


He only hunt box blinds. He probably has them equipped with porta potties. 

Besides the grunt came from the south and that dude is my north neighbor. I saw the buck, just a little Gipper 7 point checking all my good **** for does. 

I have a doe bedded 25 from me right now keeping an eye on things for me.

Lots of corn has come down the lasy few days so the hiding places are shrinking.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today everyone. Looks like a great morning to hunt. Had to skip myself, on my way down to Detroit for Lions game. I️ know the deer were moving big time last couple days .

Go Lions


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got set up about 830. Snuck into a overgrown orchard on state land, hoping a googan kicks one up today.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Chasing, grunting and 2 snort wheezes N/W about 70 yards... Sparkster the loner scent busted me an hour ago. Hopefully everyone has forgotten.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Non stop action in mason county today. This sparky is snacking while I️ type.


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Everyone and their brother have decided to start sighting in their Slug Gun here in northern Oakland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just saw my first deer of the morning and it was a shooter buck. Never have me a shot but he tore up a tree before continuing on into the cedar swamp. Sure hope one of us gets him, he is a stud of a buck!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Nothing this morning, getting down soon.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Been slow in oscoda this morning. I was hoping for some rutting activity.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Tapped out in Calhoun. Steady rain all morning. Saw 12.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Good ol last min people sighting there guns in Huron county. I miss the peice and quiet already


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Not hunting today but thanks for the posts and pics guys! I'll share a pic.....










Tenderloin, flapjacks, fruit cup, and a hot cup of coffee!Lol 
Keep the pics coming and good luck!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Rain started coming down steady, so I decided to head home.
I found some new rubs and a scrape line 30 yards from my ground blind that wasn't there last week.
I'm looking forward to Wednesday!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Went out to state land today at daylight to get ready for gun season. Get pop up set. Fire Stihl Chainsaw up to whack some lanes. Get going. Some jerk runs over and starts screaming at me Calls me a moron , I'm like who's the moron hunting their spot so close to gun season.

We need a moratorium on bow hunting for a week before gun season


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Honey Badger said:


> Everyone and their brother have decided to start sighting in their Slug Gun here in northern Oakland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman



I figured it would be like that. Anywhere ive ever hunted has been no different the days leading up to the opener, especially on the weekend. Doesnt affect movement much, but not as pleasant. Took the morning off and let the lady sleep in while I wrangled the kids. Should be able to sneak out tomorrow morning for a couple hours and put the woods to bed for the last time this year tomorrow evening.

Good luck to all out there!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, back in the tree I saw a big buck from this morning. Got back out a little later than I’d like but we got some chores done around the cabin and I got my rifle and my wife’s rifles zero’d in for later this week. It’s calm, quiet, and relatively cool out so I’m hoping it’s a good evening in the tree in Arenac county! Good luck!


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

man what a day to be in a UP tree


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Nothing moving so far in Jackson county. At least the gun shots dropped off now. Swear it just dropped a few degrees in a matter of minutes as well.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

First sit in two weeks since I️ shot my buck. Even though it’s raining feels really good to be out again. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

New stand for me today. Hoping to change it up a little for good luck.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> View attachment 280452


Congrats


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

2 little guys trying to find that doe that walked under me 45 minuets ago


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Northern Macomb county decided to start sighting in their guns. Lolll


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Oakland county had the mornings shift so I guess it is Macomb turn. So many shots this morning. Omg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Haven't seen a deer the last few days, very odd for this time of year on this property. Hoping tonight changes things, moved spots for tonight's sit. Last time on this property until gun. Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

First sit in this stand for me hoping the deer are moving. Been a pretty slow weekend. Dad and brother both saw big bucks this morning so they are here just need them to make a mistake.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sitting in the rain sucks


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Brian5010 said:


> Letters From The Swamp?


Close. Couple miles from there. 




monarch slayer said:


> Anyone seeing anything much out there? In SANILAC country sitting all day haven’t seen a thing


Well my sit near argyle yielded couple does and one small buck. Ran out To brown City to my family's farm to set up a buddie and his son for weds. Back up in the north of sanilac and have a couple does in he neighbors wheat field. Sitting in wrong stand for wind but gotta try something different. Not much going on lately. Been weird rut.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Sitting in the rain sucks


makes it hard to play on the phone and post updates


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Sitting in the rain sucks


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Rain quit and out they come


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

My last bow hunt before rifle. Good luck all and shoot straight. Ben in stand 5 mins and have a little guy behind me already


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Pretty sure everyone in Benzie county is shooting right now, actually is really annoying.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


>


I had one until I left it in a tree. When I went to get it it was shredded


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Shot a nice doe this morning. Was a little concerned that the shot was back of where I needed to be so gave her till 2:30p before looking. Found her dead less than 100 yards from the shot. Very happy.


----------

